# Plant ID



## Nelumbo74 (May 2, 2008)

Isn't this the same plant that is circulating in the U.,S. as Hygro "Low Grow"?

http://www.tropica.dk/article.asp?type=aquaristic&id=864


----------



## hooha (Apr 21, 2005)

that's the current thought....

on the other hand, Hygrophila sp. 'Porto Velho' appears to be different than the aforementioned plant.


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

I'm pretty sure there is more than one carpet growing Hygro available now. Here is one: http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...ils.php?id=253&category=genus&spec=Hygrophila, which is the one I have a ton of.


----------



## Nelumbo74 (May 2, 2008)

Hmmmm... as I expected. Staurogyne isn't a new plant introduction, it's just incorrectly called Hygrophila, since it is closely related.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Nelumbo74 said:


> Hmmmm... as I expected. Staurogyne isn't a new plant introduction, it's just incorrectly called Hygrophila, since it is closely related.


Yes, that's the thought. The one being traded as Hygrophila sp. 'Low Grow' was brought over from Japan a couple of years ago by the Senske brothers. This is the one thought to be the same as the Staurogyne sp. that Tropica recently started carrying.


----------

